# Ladies do beards and mustaches tickle when you kiss a guy with them?



## dmmj

So ladies do they? Not being a woman or a gay guy I have never kissed a man with or without a beard and or mustache. I currently have a light beard and mustache and I imagine it would not be pleasant to kiss me right now. The few women I have kissed also have not had beards and or mustaches. Forgive the topic my satellite receiver is broken, and I am a little bored.


----------



## african cake queen

you are pretty funny! i like a clean face since you asked. a mustach is ok is it not a handle bar! lol lindy


----------



## bikerchicspain

You don't always have to kiss a guy to get a feel of a moustach, some women have them, lol

But seriously no it doesn't tickle, for me personally the facial hair is a no no, it's like kissing a hedgehog, then theres the thing about bits of food in there,,
I'm not saying that guys aren't attractive with taches, but it doesn't do it for me.

Can we please not go there!!!!!! Yuk,:shy:


----------



## Edna

Freshly-trimmed beard or mustache = prickly
Long beard or stash = soft
Freshly-shaved face = soft
3-day-weekend stubble = prickly
The only deal-breaker would be any of the facial-hair options in an un-clean state. Ugh!


----------



## Isa

I prefer when my hubby has a "freshly shaved face" because I have a very sensitive skin and if he has a small beard, it burns my skin.. Not fun!


----------



## TortieLuver

My husband is a captain with the fire dept and he has the typical full mustache and runs down to his chin as well as a soul patch. He's had it since I met him and it never tickles and yes, I love it. He wants to shave it just to see what it looks like but I say no. I figure since he makes me keep my long blonde hair touching my belt buckle, I have some small say in him keeping his mustache. Lol. He is freshly shaved everywhere else on the face since the fire dept is strict about facial hair.


----------



## Kristina

I prefer my husband to have some facial hair. He was clean shaven when I met him, and is a very good looking guy, but he also looks very young and having a mustache helps mature his face. He doesn't really have what I would call a beard, there is hair there but it is very short. 

Whenever he shaves smooth it looks odd to me for a day or two, but then I get used to it. As far as the kissing part, we kiss a lot, and it has never bothered me


----------



## Fernando

On behalf of my wife, She loves my full beard. =)


----------



## GBtortoises

What the duece?







My wife doesn't hasn't complained so I guess it's all good. I love tormenting my daughters and neices by giving them the "stubble rub" on the cheek!

Hard to believe my nickname is "Fuzzy" isn't it! (True)


----------



## african cake queen

GBtortoises said:


> What the duece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife doesn't hasn't complained so I guess it's all good. I love tormenting my daughters and neices by giving them the "stubble rub" on the cheek!
> 
> Hard to believe my nickname is "Fuzzy" isn't it! (True)



YOU LOOK LIKE MY HUSBAND KEVIN. I LIKE THE LOOK! LINDY


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Are you growing a beard for the ladies DMMJ?


----------



## Fernando

Since we are showing off our beards!


----------



## dmmj

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Are you growing a beard for the ladies DMMJ?


No I am just lazy and don't want to shave I use a beard trimmer once a week to keep it down.


----------



## harris

I don't buy it. My money's on you found a big, burley biker dude you wanna cuddle up next to


----------



## ChiKat

Ha my dad always did the "stubble rub" thing too, totally forgot about that.
My ex had facial hair (aka he was too lazy to shave) and it never bothered me. 
If it's stubbly it can be a little more irritating/prickly. I vaguely remember my chin getting a little irritated from someone who had stubble (stubble...what a weird word.)
Obviously a quick kiss is no big deal either way.

The wording of the original post is way too funny, btw!


----------



## african cake queen

harris said:


> I don't buy it. My money's on you found a big, burley biker dude you wanna cuddle up next to



LOL' FUNNY


----------



## Jacqui

I really don't like kissing a guy with a beard, because to me there are normally a few prickly hairs to jab me. However, I do like a bearded kiss on other body parts....


----------



## GBtortoises

"No I am just lazy and don't want to shave I use a beard trimmer once a week to keep it down."

I _hate_ shaving, but it starts itching after a while! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...e-when-you-kiss-a-guy-with-them#ixzz1LTv59zmb


----------



## bikerchicspain

Jacqui said:


> I really don't like kissing a guy with a beard, because to me there are normally a few prickly hairs to jab me. However, I do like a bearded kiss on other body parts....



 it's like being exfoliated..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I like anything that makes a man look manly. My husband has to be clean shaven for work but when he is home on the weekends or a vacay and he doesn't shave it looks hot. I cannot stand men that over groom and actually look pretty.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

My wife has told me that she likes my full beard for the last 15 years, so I assume she's not joshing...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Terry Allan Hall said:


> My wife has told me that she likes my full beard for the last 15 years, so I assume she's not joshing...



Whatcha singing, blues? Very cool pic!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has told me that she likes my full beard for the last 15 years, so I assume she's not joshing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha singing, blues? Very cool pic!!
Click to expand...


That was taken at a Xmas gig, so probably something like _*Jim-Bob the Redneck Reindeer*, *Santa Claus Is Copping A 'Tude*,_ or _*I'm Gonna Wear My Santa Suit This Christmas, Assuming I Can Get Out On Parole*_...something festive, ya know?


----------

